# 55 Gallon Paludarium



## rowdaddy (Mar 21, 2013)

I'm taking my old 55 and turning it into a paludarium. This won't be done any time soon, so I'm thinking I'll try to do a step by step of the build.

The tank has an Oak trim. Since the center brace was already broken, I decided I would take the top trim off.

Prepped


I am Rowdaddy. 
SC Aquaria

75 Community
20H Community
20L Convict "Bedroom" 
20L Growout
10gal RCS
1.5gal in progress
55 gal Paludarium/Vivarium coming soon


----------



## rowdaddy (Mar 21, 2013)

If you've ever read a journal on taking the rim off of a tank, you know it's important to wear gloves. There are many horror stories involving stitches and hospital visits. Thankfully, I took the advice. At one point i slipped and had i not been wearing my leather gloves, I might not have much of a middle finger.

I am Rowdaddy. 
SC Aquaria

75 Community
20H Community
20L Convict "Bedroom" 
20L Growout
10gal RCS
1.5gal in progress
55 gal Paludarium/Vivarium coming soon


----------



## rowdaddy (Mar 21, 2013)

The rim.is off, but I'm going to need to use some more vinegar and alcohol.to try to get the rest of the silicone "film" off. Then I'll sand down the top edge to smooth the glass and work out some of the little chips.

I am Rowdaddy. 
SC Aquaria

75 Community
20H Community
20L Convict "Bedroom" 
20L Growout
10gal RCS
1.5gal in progress
55 gal Paludarium/Vivarium coming soon


----------



## rowdaddy (Mar 21, 2013)

Ok. I've been drawing out basic designs I'm considering. As of right now I've gotten it down to 3 designs.

These are views from the top. . Each square represents 2".

Please let me know what you guys think. I always welcome advice and opinions. 

Legend:

W.F.= Waterfall
D.W.= Drip Wall
T. = Terrestrial
E. = Emersed
A. = Aquatic

I am Rowdaddy. 
SC Aquaria

75 Community
20H Community
20L Convict "Bedroom" 
20L Growout
10gal RCS
1.5gal in progress
55 gal Paludarium/Vivarium coming soon


----------



## Shrimplett (Mar 21, 2013)

I can't really help advice wise, but I can't what to see how everything progresses! Keep it up, I am sure it will look great when done!!! Just don't kill yourself in the process, LOL. I LOVE rimless tanks!!! Are you able to take the rim off a tank without the tank failing?


----------



## rowdaddy (Mar 21, 2013)

Which freedom do you like? I'm currently leaning towards the top on. I like the second a lot, but i worry about my water flow.

I think it will be ok..it's 20" tall on the inside, and I'm only going to have 8-9" of water including some substrate. I don't think I'll have any issues since the tank well be only half full at the most at any given time. The tank itself was holding water with a broken center brace when it was full. I could put corner or euro braces on, but i really don't think it'll be necessary.

I am Rowdaddy. 
SC Aquaria

75 Community
20H Community
20L Convict "Bedroom" 
20L Growout
10gal RCS
1.5gal in progress
55 gal Paludarium/Vivarium coming soon


----------



## Yo-han (Oct 15, 2010)

I would say the first, with the WF in the corner, or the second were the WF is in the middle. But I would move it a little to the left or right (golden rule) and not exactly in the middle.


----------



## Aquaticz (May 22, 2009)

consider this....... why not use the 55 on it's end, so it would be 4'high. it would provide you with many more opportunities to be creative. All you need to do is add one piece of glass however high you want it. then you really could have an awesome waterfall and use the run off for hydroponics on terrestrial plants. 

I subscribed & look forward to your progress


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Shrimplett (Mar 21, 2013)

I think I like the first one to, but it's up to you.


----------



## rowdaddy (Mar 21, 2013)

I think I'm going to go with the first option. I really like the second option, but i don't think i want to deal with the plumbing/water flow headache. The first set will allow fire the easiest plumbing.

I thought about turning it on it's side, but i really wanted to have a substantial aquatic area.

I am Rowdaddy. 
SC Aquaria

75 Community
20H Community
20L Convict "Bedroom" 
20L Growout
10gal RCS
1.5gal in progress
55 gal Paludarium/Vivarium coming soon


----------



## Shrimplett (Mar 21, 2013)

To me turning it on its side sounds... weird...,but you can what ever you want! Easy plumbing is always a good thing!


----------



## rowdaddy (Mar 21, 2013)

By putting it on it's end I would have a our of arboreal space that i could utilize. It's a fairly common practice in vivariums. Since I'm doing a paludarium, I have chosen to limit my arboreal space in order to allow for more aquatic space.

I am Rowdaddy. 
SC Aquaria

75 Community
20H Community
20L Convict "Bedroom" 
20L Growout
10gal RCS
1.5gal in progress
55 gal Paludarium/Vivarium coming soon


----------



## Shrimplett (Mar 21, 2013)

Hmm.... I still a little confused, but that's probably because I know nothing about paludariums lol. Can't what for an update!!!


----------



## rowdaddy (Mar 21, 2013)

Ask, and you shall receive!

I've decided to keep the area under my terrestrial area open. I am trying to maximize my aquatic living space. Here's a basic idea of what I'm trying to attempt.

I am Rowdaddy. 
SC Aquaria


----------



## rowdaddy (Mar 21, 2013)

I went and bought some supplies for the false bottom. I have my basic frame together. I will cut the PVC supports tomorrow.

I think I'm going to attempt to keep the two pieces independent of each other.

What is the best way to attach the fiberglass screen to the false bottom? I want to double over the screen of that makes any difference.

I am Rowdaddy. 
SC Aquaria


----------



## Shrimplett (Mar 21, 2013)

I like your idea, very nice! Unfortantly I can't really help with your question so hopefully someone else can.


----------



## Aquaticz (May 22, 2009)

a little dab of silicon will work. I would not double it up, the fiber screen as a single layer will work.
I started out doing vivariums about 15-20 years ago - so I subbed


----------



## rowdaddy (Mar 21, 2013)

The screen came on a roll, so it keeps trying to flex. Is there anything that i cab weight it down with? That won't stick to silicone.

I am Rowdaddy. 
SC Aquaria


----------



## Aquaticz (May 22, 2009)

Hmmmm... here is anther idea....
how about sewing the fiber screen to the egg crate,. I's use fishing line, the smallest I could find with over hand stitching ( simplest way) you would be done in no time


----------



## rowdaddy (Mar 21, 2013)

I've got some silicone down now. If it doesn't work, I'll try the monofilament.

I am Rowdaddy. 
SC Aquaria


----------



## rowdaddy (Mar 21, 2013)

The silicone held on it's own. 

Had some hold ups. I put my first layer of Great Stuff on.....I think i piled too high.









I am Rowdaddy. 
SC Aquaria


----------



## rowdaddy (Mar 21, 2013)

Ok, finished the Great Stuff for the false bottom. I just gave it a significant trim. I think it's going to work out nicely. 

I intend to silicone it to the bottom after i finish painting and sealing. However, i still think I'll have issues with buoyancy. I'm assuming there well be about 20 pounds of substrate. I'm thinking about cutting a chamber into the thick section between the terrestrial & emersed area, and filling it with stones, marbles, lead weights, etc. What do you guys think?

I am Rowdaddy. 
SC Aquaria


----------

